
The (not so) hidden goals of Prism, AIR and Silverlight - iamelgringo
http://standblog.org/blog/?q=prism%2Badobe
======
bprater
Prism offers very limited desktop integration. It wraps a browser in a
separate process, so it doesn't crash with your browser. Hardly useful.

AIR and Silverlight both dig deeper into the desktop, while not as deep as a
tradition client-side app, but deep enough to do interesting things.

~~~
derefr
It's not so much desktop _integration_ that's needed at this point. People are
stuck all day in their web-browsers--tabbed browsing has basically eliminated
the need to use any functionality outside the browser window (e.g. your window
manager), and thus discouraged people from using desktop applications, as they
now require a greater mental context-shift than just going to the site of a
webapp.

Prism has the first, most important step down, and the rest can come later:
they push the user out of the browser environment and back onto their own
computer's desktop environment. From there, the possibilities are (for now)
simply greater.

